# Looking for a job in japan



## dflyonline

Dont know if anyone has info about recruiting agencies that can help me find a semi-skilled job in Japan.
I will welcome your responses please.


----------



## april

Google Metropolis Magazine online and look at their advertisements/classifieds.


----------



## Serina Nagata

dflyonline said:


> Dont know if anyone has info about recruiting agencies that can help me find a semi-skilled job in Japan.
> I will welcome your responses please.


There are so many recruitment agencies in Japan, but should U apply for a job online, most of Ur applications won't get repplied.
There are some reqruitment agencies in any cities around Japan, provided U speak Japanese, they might show U a job.

I myself still struggle for that.


----------



## knightjam

Been trying to apply to some of the agencies but most of the job post needs a Japanese speaking applicant which I'm not.



Serina Nagata said:


> There are so many recruitment agencies in Japan, but should U apply for a job online, most of Ur applications won't get repplied.
> There are some reqruitment agencies in any cities around Japan, provided U speak Japanese, they might show U a job.
> 
> I myself still struggle for that.


----------



## pasturesnew

knightjam said:


> Been trying to apply to some of the agencies but most of the job post needs a Japanese speaking applicant which I'm not.



Id suggest you check out non Japanese Companies. 
Go to Robert Walters website - they are a big Recruiter in the region. Also consider the possibilities of inter Company transfer, ie if your current Employer has Offices in the region - that was my route in....

rgds


----------



## LocationFree

If you need something to get you started, check EscapeArtist though there are some scammy people there from time to time. Don't waste your money on their e-books and any ad that seems off. You should also consider getting a BA and check the requirement for teaching credentials so you might be able to take an English teacher job. As a back-up, if I were you I'd put effort into web developement as an affiliate marketer or cost per action marketer. Internet marketing can be a great source of income that's passive. Even an extra $2 to $30 can be attained with some effort and will continue on it's own after you achieve it, requiring little to maintain. Also, consider writing for money at some of the Internet content mills as a fall-back. You might have to spend twelve hours per day thirty days per month working hard writing, but it'll pay as well as most jobs at around $10 per hour or more (88 yen to $1 at the moment). 

I wish you luck and if you get in a bind I hope this information helps you. Heck, I hope it helps you before you leave, while you're there and if you ever need a back-up plan to pay your rent.

Best Regards,

LF


----------



## jilkfree1978

Are you in Japan? if yes where in japan are you???
can you speak Japanese?


----------



## aciara14

dflyonline said:


> Dont know if anyone has info about recruiting agencies that can help me find a semi-skilled job in Japan.
> I will welcome your responses please.


What kind of job are you looking for? Teaching English is the easiest job to find, but you could try GaijinPot (I'd post the URL but this forum won't let me) as a good starting point. Craigslist Japan sometimes has good options, especially in the Tokyo and Osaka areas. 

Anyway, if you have more specific information on what you are looking for that'd be helpful.


----------

